# Mal ne Frage zur Url



## maarian (24. September 2007)

Hallo,

wie ist es möglich zb eine Seite aufzurufen so das die Url nicht http://www.?.de/impressum.php lautet sondern zb http://www.?.de/site/impressum

Danke schonmal


----------



## Igäl (24. September 2007)

Hallo

Das ganze nennt sich mod_rewrite und näheres findest du hier:
http://www.modrewrite.de/

Gruss
Igäl


----------

